
How Safe Do LGBTQ+ Individuals Feel in Tech? - WrightStuff
https://insights.dice.com/2020/06/29/how-safe-do-lgbtq-individuals-feel-tech/
======
onyva
I wonder if there are LGBTQ people working at Brave and what do they think
about Eich. Ie him contributing money to block same sex marriage in
California.

